# كيف تدير مشروعك باسهل الطرق



## م . النصيري (3 فبراير 2007)

اخواني المهندسين 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركانه ​ 
احمد الله ان من علينا بالعلم والمعرفه وان تفاوتت بين الفرد والاخر ​ 
لاول مره اكتب في هذا المنتدى حيث مررت على هذا المنتدى الرائع
كل اقسام الهندسه تمر وتستظل تحت خيمه اداره المشاريع 
وحيث انني من مدراء المشاريع ( استشاري ) المخضرمين منذ عام 1976 م وحتى تاريخه واستفدت مما ماكتبتموه بين ثنايا هذا المنتدى , ورايت كتب وبرامج كثيره جدا تتصارع وتتماثل امام المهندس المبتدا مما تشتت افكاره وتجعل عنده الاحباط والقنوط
لربما كثيرا لااعرفها بحكم كبر السن ولو ان لها فائده في عملي الان لوجدتني مجبرا عليها 
وبما انكم تعرفونها جيدا هذا يعطيكم زخما اكبر مما اعتمدنا عليه ويزيدكم رشدا وديناميكيه 
ولكن اجد ان هنالك كثيرا من التعقيد 
لابد من اليسر والسهوله وان خير الامور اوسطها 
فلببدا باليسر والسهوله والديناميكيه ​ 
اداره المشاريع تمر تحت سقف الــــــــــــ 5 m
1- 
Management
2- 
Money
3
Material
4
manpower
5
maintenance​ 
كل له تفصيله اليسير والمبسط وسهل التتبع والممارسه 
اهم مافيها الاول 
Management​

حيث انها الخمسه شبيهه بكف اليد الاصابع الخمسه في الكف ولكن الاصبع الكبير الاداره الام)لو انك اردت ان تكتب بالاصابع الاربعه بالقلم لن تستطيع ان تكتب
ولكن لو بالكبير واي احد الاصابع الباقيه فانك تقوم بشيء من الواجب وهذا لايغنيك عن استعمال الجميع وبدقه 
فانني اؤكد بالاستمراريه المبسطه نعمل في مشروعنا بيسروسهوله ​ 
لانريد اضاعه الوقت 
هل استمر في سرد مااعمل به في اداره مشاريعي بطريقتي المبسطه ام ماذا ؟؟ 
انتظر الجواب 
مع دعائي لكم بالتوفيق ​ 

المهندس النصيري​


----------



## العبد الفقير (3 فبراير 2007)

أصل الأصول في الإدارة هو

الوقت 

المال

الجود

time ,quality and cost


----------



## م . النصيري (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لردك وبارك الله 


الوقت والجوده من Management

حيث يحسب الوقت من كميه الاعمال المراد انجازها على مده المشروع المعقوله بالطاقه الانجازيه للبنود مع تامين المسار الحرج لتقابل وتقاطع الاعمال 

اما المال فيدخل بين القيمه المؤمنه للمشروع و
Cash flow
 
 مع تطبيق البنود حسب الجدول الزمني مع الانجاز الفعلى مع القيم الماليه 
كثيرا مايقدم المقاولين برامج زمنيه وتفشلون في تطبيقها لعدم التوازن بالنهج الاداري والانتاج

على العموم ندعو للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## النائف (4 فبراير 2007)

طبعا استمر مهندسنا النصيري فمنكم نستفيد


----------



## nagopc (4 فبراير 2007)

*مجرد توضيح*

:31: الوقت 

المال

الجود

time ,quality and cost[/QUOTE]

هو مثلث القيود constraines المفروضه عليك مراعاتها و مراقبتها و عمل عن طريق الادارة s_curve لكل منهم و الذي يليه base line
لعمل المراقبة و المتابعة لكل منهم

ليسوا من الادارة بل القيود المفروضه لا اتمام نجاح كل منهم يتك بالاستعانة بخطة الادارة و عناصرها من تخطيط .... الخ للوصول بالثلاثه الي النتيجة المرجوه منهم علي حسب اهداف المسروع لا انهم يختلفوا من مشروع الي اخر


----------



## karykary (6 فبراير 2007)

شكراً للمهندس نصيرى
يرجى الإستمرار حتى يمكننا الإستفادة من خبرتك
جزاك اله كل خير


----------



## sadoboza (10 فبراير 2007)

استمر حتى يستفيد منك الكل 
ليس هناك اى داعى لسؤالك قدم ما عندك ولك الثواب عند الله بلا شك 
وافر احتامى لك وتقديرى 
م / صلاح التميمى


----------



## م.سوزان (11 فبراير 2007)

[

شكراً لك على ما طرحته
ونرجو منك تزويدنا بأفكار عن مدى تطبيق قيود المشروع الثلاثة (الجودة - الزمن- الكلفة) أو ما يسمى بمثلث الإدارة لإنجاز المشروع وتحقيق أهدافه بما يتناسب مع قيود المشروع والخطة المرسومة


----------



## باسل أفندي (22 يناير 2012)

استمر و افيدنا بعلمك


----------



## tbuly (22 يناير 2012)

استمر للإستفادة من خبرتكم الطويلة


----------



## albosily (23 يناير 2012)

لانزال في انتظار باقي ملعوماتك القيمة
وفقك الله


----------



## عادل ابو كميل (23 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير على معلوماتك الصراحه انها بسيطه ورائعه اذا امكن تفيدنا فى ادراة المشاريع اكثر


----------



## nofal (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 يناير 2012)

باسل أفندي قال:


> استمر و افيدنا بعلمك



اخي الكريم

هذا الموضوع منذ 2007م

و لا اعتقد بان صاحب الموضوع يتداخل الان معنا فيه

و ندعو اي زميل لنا ان يتفضل باستكمال المعلومات فيه 

مشكورين


----------



## 4j6e0z6b1 (7 مارس 2012)

La Repubblica reports journalists gave Mario Monti a standing ovation as he came out of the presidential palace on Sunday night - and one businessman is so pleased,Lunettes De Soleil, he's taken out a full-page ad in the paper congratulating Italy.Brazilian paper O Globo has reports from the first journalists into the Rocinha favela. Elena Casas Montanez Presenter 02/03/2012 - IN THE PAPERS NATIONAL Le Figaro reporter safe and sound in Lebanon In today's French papers - Le Figaro celebrates the safe extraction of its correspondent Edith Bouvier from Homs,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, and has the election campaign degenerated into personal insults? 01/03/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS 'Don't worry - North Korea's nuclear programme will soon be back' In today's round-up of the international press: can we read much into North Korea's announcement it will halt its nuclear drive? Also,burberry soldes, what's at stake in Iran's election, and the fall of James Murdoch. (1) comment 01/03/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS Teachers don't work hard enough,burberry soldes, says Sarkozy Teachers are front page news today,ray ban, as both main candidates appeal to the teacher vote - or,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, in Sarkozy's case,lunettes rayban, the votes of parents who think their children's teachers don't work hard enough. 29/02/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS How Paul Conroy was pulled out of Syria In today's pick of the international press,burberry, we look at just how British photographer Paul Conroy was extracted from Syria,louboutin, why Mitt Romney can't do better in his own home state,louboutin pas cher, and if the rich are meaner than the rest of us. 29/02/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS 'The Fouquet's tax' Tax is on all today's front pages - as François Hollande announces a plan to tax millionaires 75%. It certainly divides the left from the right - depending on whether you think it's a step in the right direction,burberry, or class war. 123456789…next ›last » Print Comment Send this pageLa Stampa has an economic argument for how Italy can pay down its debt and grow again - without crippling austerity.And the Guardian takes a look at the hyper-competitive marriage market in China - where you're expected to advertise your salary to potential dates.El Pais reports both candidates for prime minister of Spain are trying to win over supporters of the indignado movement - but they're not getting very far.相关的主题文章： t worry - North Korea' s oldest leader after Zimbabwe&rsquo we will disrupt the second round of elections


----------



## جمال عطوة (9 مارس 2012)

استمر جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمد النواري (9 مارس 2012)

استمر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedkroosh (9 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المبسطه والقيمة وسهلة الفهم ونريد منك المزيد فى هذا الموضوع ومواضيع اخرى ونحن ننتضر التكملة


----------

